

Dissecting the Architecture of Suburbia [TED 2004] - jazzyb
http://www.ted.com/talks/james_howard_kunstler_dissects_suburbia.html

======
Isamu
Contrary to the title, much of what he talks about is problems of badly
designed urban areas.

He must be better to listen to if you already agree with him. I am interested
in the problems of urban/suburban design, but he comes across as a bit too
flippant after a while.

